

How To Use Monkey Math To Prove Whatever You Want - achompas
http://mattmaroon.com/2011/01/05/how-to-use-monkey-math-to-prove-anything-you-want/

======
iwwr
The problem is not a lack of revenue, but a lack of restraint on spending.
More tax incomes will simply mean comparatively more spending; a drunk will
keep on drinking if he suddenly receives a reprieve in the form of a new
liver. If we take away the ballooning costs of the wars, foreign bases,
surveillance and the bailouts, the US budget would just about have been
balanced.

~~~
achompas
We can debate the necessity of war until the end of time, but those bailouts
were a definite need.

Agree on the lacking restraint though. The problem is even worse, though: a
misrepresentation of the facts. A family that purchases enough gas for 40k
miles in travel AND takes a yearly vacation AND spends $10k on "cleaning and
house maintenance" isn't excessive--it's divorced from reality.

~~~
Travis
Although I agree with you, I would avoid using phrases such as "trust me on
that". Especially when discussing an issue that has generated vigorous debate.
It weakens your argument, and only makes me trust you (and your point) less.

~~~
achompas
Good point. I'd prefer to not reveal why I said that, so I've edited my
comment.

------
achompas
Sorry guys, botched the title. It's called _How To Use Monkey Math To Prove
Anything You Want_

My favorite numbers:

1\. $10,000/year on house cleaning and "maintenance," and $450/month on gas
and electricity. That mansion won't support itself!

2\. $13k a year on groceries. Are they shopping at Dean & Deluca?

More importantly: these partisan articles are toxic to discourse and friendly
debate. If we cannot agree on facts, how can we hope to debate opinions?

